# Meditation in American Kenpo



## bzarnett (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi everyone. I started working on a series of articles in regards to the non-fighting aspects of American Kenpo Karate. I've included my initial draft of an article providing an introduction to meditation in American Kenpo Karate. Please comment freely. This is version 0.1. Future versions will be posted to my website. Another one I am working on is called: "_Breathing - The Master Key to Self-healing"_

*MEDITATION IN AMERICAN KENPO KARATE*
American Kenpo Karate is best known for its functional approach to fighting and personal protection. It's use of natural, man-made and environmental weapon proficiencies is unique and explosive making a sophisticated and practical martial art. As a martial art, the system of American Kenpo provides an equal balance between martial and personal development skills, a complementary opposite following the principles of Yin and Yang.
A core personal development practice in American Kenpo is the art of breathing and meditation. Although meditation has been practiced in the martial arts for thousands of years, it is only in the past few decades that studies have been performed that focus on its effects regarding health. In the Journal of Hypertension (Nov. 95), a study reported that 20 minutes of meditation twice daily was more effective than drugs in the reduction of mild hypertension. Other clinical studies have found that brief periods of meditation create a reduction in physiological and biochemical stress indicators such as a decrease in heart rate, respiration rate, pulse rate while also creating positive increases in alpha waves and oxygen consumption. A study in longevity indicated that people who had been meditating for more than five years where biologically 12 to 15 years younger than non-meditators.

Meditation is often done in two forms: concentrative or passive meditation and active or mindful meditation. Both forms of meditation are used in the martial arts to decrease pain, reduce secretion of stress hormones, decrease gastrointestinal problems, lower blood pressure, increase relaxation, and promote self-perception change. 

Concentrative meditation, also known as passive meditation is common in internal martial arts and practices such as Yoga and Qigong. In this form, attention is placed on the breath in order to relax the mind (logical and emotionally) to formulate greater awareness and clarity. In some circumstances, an image or sound (mantra) is used in association with breathing. Concentrative meditation is to maintain a still form and focus on an image, breath, or sound. Mindful or active meditation is performed with movement or stillness while allowing yourself to perceive the consistent amount of sensations in your environment without becoming involved or concentrating upon them. In this form of meditation, the practitioner focuses on their breathing, a thought or image while being aware yet detached of their environment.

*The Beginning and End of Class*
At the beginning and end of each class in American Kenpo Karate, the student assumes a position known as a meditative horse stance. This is a brief moment of meditation where the student prepares himself for entering and exiting their training experience. When done at the beginning of a class, the intention is to relax the body, mind, and spirit in order to have a positive experience during class. The strain and tension of the day is pushed out as the student focuses on the enjoyment, health and positive experiences they gain from practice. At the end of class, the students reflect on what they learned and how the experience has helped them.

In class, the meditative process often lasts only for a minute (or even less). Sometimes this is not enough and I encourage students in my school to begin the standing meditation process of the meditating horse stance as soon as they get into the school, or continue at the end of class if needed. 

*Starting the Practice of Meditation*
The form of meditation most commonly used in American Kenpo is standing meditation, a practice in Chinese health systems known as Zhan Zhuang, often translated to as "standing like a tree". Assume a meditating horse stance (please see Infinite Insights into Kenpo, Volume 1). Relax the eyes (even closing them) and begin to breath in a natural and consistent flow. Initially, concentrate on your breath to bring your body into a relaxed state. Don't be concerned if your mind begins to wander or begins to talk to you. Allow this to happen, yet don't pay it any special attention. Attempt to return to your breathing. Hold this position concentrating on your breath. 

When you begin to enter a relaxed state you can begin working a mantra. In American Kenpo Karate the Kenpo Creed or various pledges work as very positive and enlightening mantras. In a similar fashion, many of the Kenpo sayings provide positive mantra for self-exploration and relaxation.

Standing meditation is much more difficult than meditation done in a sitting or standing position. I suggest starting out with two-minutes of standing meditation, slowly increasing the time to five, ten, and even thirty minutes. 

*Forms of Breathing*
There are many forms of breathing that can be practiced in the martial arts. In the art of Yoga, the systems of pranayama have hundreds of variations on breathing practices. For martial arts, I suggest two practices of breathing: two-count and three-count. Two count breathing is a full cycle of inhalation and exhalation without pause. This is the form I suggest students to begin with. In a slow and consistent manner, the student inhales through the nose till the lungs are 3/4 full. When they reach this point they begin to exhale through the nose without pause in a similar slow and consistent manner till the breath is gone without forcing out the remaining air. The process begins again without pause. This form of breathing is also known as cyclical breathing or continuous breathing. Remember to always breath through the nose, keep the tongue on the top of the mouth and the lips and teeth loosely closed.

*Moving Meditation*
Forms, Sets, self-defense and freestyle techniques are an excellent exercise to work moving meditation. Moving meditation is literally the practice of meditation with movement. It can be done with or without a partner. Moving meditation is an active meditation versus a passive form. Moving meditation is based on relaxed articulation of motion combined with proper breathing practices. Forms and sets are excellent methods of moving meditation similar to the practice of Taiji Quan (Tai Chi Ch'uan). 

Self-defense and freestyle drills are excellent forms of two-man meditation when done with a cooperative partner. Often the focus of two-man meditation is on _listening_ and _understanding_ skills (as described in Chinese martial arts such as Hsing-I and Pa Kua) in which the practitioners focus on the external stimuli to develop an understanding of ones-self. 

Regardless of the form, moving meditation is characterized by movements that are down with the correct principles of motion, slowly and technically correct. The practice of breathing and relaxation is critical. As a student improves in his or her practice of moving meditation, they will begin to coordinate body, mind, and breath into a synchronized force.

*Eighteen Hands of Bodhidharma*
I always find it interesting to explore historical perspectives in regards to our perception of contemporary practices. Bodhidharma also known as Dharma and Tamo, is regarded as the founder of martial practice in China. A warrior-prince of India, Dharma traveled to China to present the practices of Zen. Dharma would eventually find his way to the Shaolin Temple where he found the monks to be in a poor state to meditate. Dharma developed a series of exercises known as Shi Ba Fa (Shou) Lohan or 18 Methods (or fists) of the Lohan. Each method or "fist" represented a series of postures that where performed by the monks to improve there health (and potentially to defend themselves against Bandits). One perception of thought regarding these forms, where that they where 18 sets used to practice standing meditation. Their basis for development though was a fighting system. With proper guidance, the monks where able to use the 18 sets in both context. The more contemporary system of Yi Quan is an example of this approach.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 10, 2004)

I'd generally agree, but with one caution and one question.

First off, be very careful about using anything relating to "Bodhidharma," as gospel. A lot of this stuff apparently comes from 19th-century Chinese novels.

Second off--while I agree that the meditative aspect is extremely important, sometimes I wonder whether it's better to enforce it on students, or to show them how and let them go their own way. I dunno.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Brian,

I enjoyed reading your article and look forward to the final version as well as your future writings on "breathing".  From my view as a yoga instructor in addition to a martial arts practitioner, i can really relate to the non-fighting aspects of American Kenpo.

I meditate on an almost daily basis, and i find it brings a sense of clarity and focus to my life.  I think it is also important to take a few minutes before class starts to stand in the meditative horse and focus mind & breath, as it also gives you that chance to shake the outside world off and come into the present moment and be on task.

Will theses articles be published anywhere else besides your website?

Best of luck!

Donna :ultracool


----------



## MisterMike (Sep 10, 2004)

> Bodhidharma also known as Dharma and Tamo, is regarded as the founder of martial practice in China. A warrior-prince of India, Dharma traveled to China to present the practices of Zen.



This looks like an exact quote from Book I of the Infinite Insight Series by Ed Parker. I disagree with the term Zen, as that is Japanese in origin, not Indian.

Looks like a good paper on how to "incorporate" meditation into Kenpo practice, but whether meditation was the intent of Kenpo, is up for debate and will vary school to school.

Just be sure to list references where applicable, please.


----------



## bzarnett (Sep 10, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> This looks like an exact quote from Book I of the Infinite Insight Series by Ed Parker. I disagree with the term Zen, as that is Japanese in origin, not Indian.


Although I have the book, and have read the book its not a quote from the series. There is only so many ways to write it. Its also similiar to what I wrote in the Kenpo/Kempo FAQ back in 1993. 

As far as the term Zen goes, its a term that everyone can understand. Calling it by the Indian term (whatever it is) would not provide the same connection. In a similiar fashion, calling it Chan Buddhism would not provide the same effect even though it means the same thing.

The final version will include the proper references to the works used such as "Minding the Body, Minding the Mind" and "Whereever You Go, There you are".


----------



## bzarnett (Sep 10, 2004)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Hi Brian,
> 
> I enjoyed reading your article and look forward to the final version as well as your future writings on "breathing". From my view as a yoga instructor in addition to a martial arts practitioner, i can really relate to the non-fighting aspects of American Kenpo.


Thanks. I've met alot of teachers that teach the non-fighting aspects of Kenpo but I have yet to see anything written about it, or really discussed. It's an interesting subject matter that I think all practitioners should be aware of.



			
				Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Will theses articles be published anywhere else besides your website?


Anybodys guess on that one. I am in the midst of writing several little articles and booklets under the "GNU Free Documentation License" which basically says "everyone has the effective freedom to copy and redistribute it,
with or without modifying it, either commercially or noncommercially". If it ends up in other places thats cool but for now, not sure where it will go.

Cheers


----------



## Kenpomachine (Sep 11, 2004)

Once you have the final version and I find time to translate it, it'll surely end up in my site, at least in spanish 

I liked your article very much.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 27, 2004)

Good article, I think it would be good for more kenpo practitioners learn more about this aspect of their training


----------

